# Green car comparo: 320/8d vs. Prius



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

No surprise, this thread has garnered zero interest in the main 3-series forum here. Maybe more luck here. It's FYI, anyway....

*******************************

I became interested in just how green the 328d engine was relative to other automobiles on the market today. It was not easy getting that information, but I did come up with two useful sites. One is http://driveclean.ca.gov/ where the 328d receives an 8/10 on greenhouse emissions and a 6/10 on smog emissions. This places it at the top of cars in its class. Interestlingly, the Ford Focus, Jetta, Passat, and Mazda 6 gassers do better than the 328d in both greenhouse and smog emissions. It's an interesting site to prowl around in.

The other site is http://www.nextgreencar.com/, in which you can do a direct comparison between the environmental impact of any two cars. I compared the Prius and the Sport 320d, which has the same N47D20 engine as the 328d. I don't know if the engine is somehow tuned differently for the U.S. market. This site uses its own algorithms to determine overall green car rating, climate change, and air quality ratings, and includes data on CO2 emission levels, mpg. and what level emission standard the engine meets.

The 320/8d held its own against the Prius. The overall rating Prius/BMW was 30/35 (lower=better); climate change rating was 38/46, air quality rating 19/18 , CO2 emissions 92/117 g/km, mpg (Imperial; NEDE course) 73/64; emissions standard V/VI. Also interesting is that the BMW had a lower proportion of its CO2 emissions due to life-cycle than did the Prius, 43.6% to 52.2%.

Given the added ~400 lbs of the 328d. and the huge amount of additional power and torque from the N47, I am satisfied that BMW did a darn good job on the emissions aspect of the engine. I know this is not a popular subject on these boards, but it is important to me as I make my "ultimate" choice of whether to purchase the 328i or d.


----------



## txagbmw (Apr 15, 2013)

My concern with diesels now are all the problems having to be green. Along with
the findings on how expensive it is to keep a BMW diesel. They can have all these
numbers but at what dollar cost.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

It's truly sad that people are looking at this kind of stuff when trying to buy a BMW...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting post. Thanks!


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Using official certified emissions of U.S.-spec 328d/320i/328i/ActiveHybrid 3, the following are the composite vehicle emissions (using a composite of FTP75/US06/SC03 certified emissions)...

Emission..................2014 328d...............2014 320i/328i.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.2014 ActiveHybrid 3

NMOG+NOx................0.044......................0.053&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;0.059
CO.............................0.05........................1.4&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..1.0
PM.............................0.001......................Not reported&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Not reported

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080350_2d0_u2_diesel.pdf (328d)

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc-ldt_a0080343r2_2d0_u2.pdf (320i/328i)

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080353_3d0_u2.pdf (ActiveHybrid 3)

So from a "smog-forming" emissions perspective, the 328d is the "best" of the 3-Series BMWs.

Just to be clear, these are only vehicular emissions, upstream and manufacturing emissions are not included, i.e., are not full life cycle.

Using the same technique, the 2014 U.S.-spec 535d has essentially the same vehicular emissions as the 2014 Prius - 0.02 g/mi (NMOG+NOx); 0.1 g/mi (CO).


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I guess the racer wannabees (myself to some degree) with a green heart need to have two cars: one for daily driving and most of the miles and a dedicated track car. Sounds OK to me in principle, but I can't afford it. So I need to pick the one car that best meets my ever-changing and multifaceted needs when it comes to car buying time.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy335dOwner said:


> I need to pick the one car that best meets my ever-changing and multifaceted needs when it comes to car buying time.


Amen.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

I heard an interesting story on the radio the other day. Climate Scientists were talking about ways to reverse climate change.

http://www.livescience.com/901-scientist-inject-sulfur-air-battle-global-warming.html

They talked about "reversing the warming from all of the carbon we have pumped into the atmosphere in the last 100 years".

I have always been fascinated by this idea. Who decided that the climate was "just right" a hundred years ago?:dunno:

I feel like I drive in order to offset the cooling effect of volcanos. To keep the climate like it is right now.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I like the thread a lot. Why did I buy the 335d instead of the 335i? Call me loony but I was tired of doing my part to minimize my footprint driving a Prius (the car before the 335d). I reasoned that the most harmonious blend of power versus footprint was the 335d: Focus-like footprint but 335i-like performance. If I had to make a choice between the 328d and the 328i I would almost certainly make the same choice. Characterizing BMW buyers who consider MPG in their decisions as nuts is narrowminded. 

There is another factor in the 328d versus Prius comparison that bears mentioning (sorry if I overlooked this) and that is the long term impact of remediating all the toxic metals in the battery. Grind up the 328, add water, let it sit for ten years, and you have a nice place to grow some dandylions. Not so with the Prius. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

tonyspumoni said:


> I like the thread a lot. Why did I buy the 335d instead of the 335i? Call me loony but I was tired of doing my part to minimize my footprint driving a Prius (the car before the 335d). I reasoned that the most harmonious blend of power versus footprint was the 335d: Focus-like footprint but 335i-like performance. If I had to make a choice between the 328d and the 328i I would almost certainly make the same choice. Characterizing BMW buyers who consider MPG in their decisions as nuts is narrowminded.
> 
> There is another factor in the 328d versus Prius comparison that bears mentioning (sorry if I overlooked this) and that is the long term impact of remediating all the toxic metals in the battery. Grind up the 328, add water, let it sit for ten years, and you have a nice place to grow some dandylions. Not so with the Prius.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


No one called you nuts. Those are your words.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Keepittrill said:


> It's truly sad that people are looking at this kind of stuff when trying to buy a BMW...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I think your post is sad. The original magic of the d is its performance/efficiency ratio.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

taibanl said:


> I think your post is sad. The original magic of the d is its performance/efficiency ratio.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'm of the opinion that if you want performance and efficiency, buy a Model S.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Keepittrill said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you want performance and efficiency, buy a Model S.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


If I could buy ANY car with the performance of the 335d for $38,265, brand-new, I would. In a heartbeat.

The problem is now that the car is no longer on the market there is nothing comparable that matches it at present

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

The Model S is indeed in the mix, but again there is the unaddressed issue of what to do with the batteries when used up. Concentrated heavy metals are no fun to deal with, ergo why it is frequently unlawful now to just chuck batteries of any kind in the trash.

I was really interested to see that the metrics of the next Prius-to-328i comparison were as close as they appear to be. Much of of our electricity comes from coal and that may be a major factor making it a close shave.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> No surprise, this thread has garnered zero interest in the main 3-series forum here. Maybe more luck here. It's FYI, anyway....
> 
> *******************************
> 
> ...


Thanks.Interesting post. We 5ers are interested(mostly) with environmental factors.Just read the thread about the ASS system and opinions are all over the map. Europeans are more used to diesels than NorthAmericans but the fact is they are efficient and long-lasting engines once you get over the extra engine cost. BMW diesels including the X5 are pretty fast and the torque is a big factor in performance. I owned a 325i before and I tried rthe 328i but now I prefer the 528i and next will be a 535xi. 
2. I believe you would enjoy the 328d and there may be good DEALS to be had since the inventory is reportedly allowing discounts. My MB turbo diesel motorhome pulls well and gets 30mpg here or more. Best of luck with your choice.AL


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

I drive a 335d because I love Earth more than Prius drivers do. 

I believe in SUSTAINABLE, RENEWABLE ENERGY. I only use liquid solar energy produced by the Earth itself. Otherwise known as "fossil fuels". Prius drivers and certain other people who believe that the Earth is only 5000 years old don't understand the whole "liquid solar thing".

The Earth is still making liquid solar. Prius toxic metals that are strip mined from Earth's flesh are not sustainable or renewable.

I don't know why Prius drivers hate earth. I wish they would love instead of hate, but that's just me trying to live simply so that others may simply live.

The d in 335d is for "green".


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Keepittrill said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you want performance and efficiency, buy a Model S.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


OK, fine. I guess we'll have to take your sig as the honest truth. Maybe you're not 18 any more, but one thing to learn is that your choice of A does not make my choice of B "sad". :beerchug:


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

stevehecht said:


> OK, fine. I guess we'll have to take your sig as the honest truth. Maybe you're not 18 any more, but one thing to learn is that your choice of A does not make my choice of B "sad". :beerchug:


Nope, still 18, still know nothing, but I do know that gas mileage shouldn't be a factor when buying a drivers car.

Well...not that BMW makes drivers cars anymore...

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Keepittrill said:


> Nope, still 18, still know nothing, but I do know that gas mileage shouldn't be a factor when buying a drivers car.
> 
> Well...not that BMW makes drivers cars anymore...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I think what Keepittrill meant was that gas mileage is not a factor when he buys a driver's car. And that it is his opinion that BMW does not make driver's cars anymore. Certainly he is old enough to know that he can't speak for the rest of the community. Right, Keepittrill?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

txagbmw said:


> My concern with diesels now are all the problems having to be green. Along with the findings on how expensive it is to keep a BMW diesel. They can have all these numbers but at what dollar cost.


All what findings? I'd like to learn what you know about how expensive it is.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Keepittrill said:


> Nope, still 18, still know nothing, but I do know that gas mileage shouldn't be a factor when buying a drivers car.
> 
> Well...not that BMW makes drivers cars anymore...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Well your second statement directly contradicts your first statement: +1 + (-1) = 0. Thanks for the input. :angel:

Ignoring the contradiction, I'm of the opinion that it's an honor and a privilege to be able to consider mpg, emissions, handling, steering, power, and creature comforts all at the same time with a BMW diesel sedan. BMW diesels are not: a) the greenest cars on the planet or, b) the purest drivers' car around--but they can be considered to be an attractive combination of the two for what is a reasonable cost. You can choose to sh*t on the d because it's not (a) or because it's not (b). Take your pick. Have fun with your Tesla when you can afford to buy one.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Driving it like I stole it I get 27 mpg city. Driving it 75 on the freeway I have gotten 42 mpg and routinely hit 40 mpg at any highway speed. This is exactly why the 335d is such a great blend of economy and the performance, making it the Ultimate Driving Machine. No battery and not one tank of fuel that did not average at least 24 mpg (I kept track of every fill by miles driven and gallons poured). Performance and economy.

My original view here is that IMHO less power should equate to less money for a car, ergo the 328d should cost less. Apparently it does but probably not enough to balance out the loss of raw fun. Of course I will have to experience this for myself before making up my mind.

interesting thread


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

(This is the OP hijacking his own thread.)

WxmanCCM,

I'm very glad to see your contribution to this thread. I'm assuming you're the same Wxman whose posts I've followed for years on tdiclub.com and all over the web--you're truly HUGE on the internet when it comes to keeping the truth about diesel vs. petrol vs. hybrid emissions before the public.

I've got a question for you: I've been seeing all this news about the smog crisis in London and other European cities, which the media prominently links to nanoparticultes released from diesel engines, without discriminating from clean diesel. I'm under the impression that this is an inaccurate and misleading way of reporting. What's your idea about what's behind the pollution crisis in Europe?



wxmanCCM said:


> Using official certified emissions of U.S.-spec 328d/320i/328i/ActiveHybrid 3, the following are the composite vehicle emissions (using a composite of FTP75/US06/SC03 certified emissions)...
> 
> Emission..................2014 328d...............2014 320i/328i.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.2014 ActiveHybrid 3
> 
> ...


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't recall ever ****ting on the 335d? Why are you guys so sensitive? I meant no offense, but some of you are worse than teenage girls :lmao:

Enjoy your night, guys. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Keepittrill said:


> Why are you guys so sensitive? I meant no offense


I'm glad to hear that you meant no offense, seriously. But you should know that if you choose to dump on a car in a forum dedicated to that car that you WILL get flamed. Should have remembered to bring your flamesuit....


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, yeah. I'm just young and thankfully I don't have to worry about practicality right now. Obviously you guys have a lot more on your plates and a lot more to look at versus just performance when buying your car, which I didn't think of until now  


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

No harm done. Have a good night. :bigpimp: (Not sure what this emoticon means, hope it's appropriate!)


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

stevehecht said:


> (This is the OP hijacking his own thread.)
> 
> WxmanCCM,
> 
> ...


Steve,

Yes same "wxman"!

I agree that the Europeans are making no distinction between modern diesel vehicles and previous generation (i.e., Euro 4 and earlier). I've worked in some capacity of air quality since 1985, and I'm personally convinced that the main cause of "smog" in urban areas is non-methane hydrocarbon (aka NMOG) emissions, not NOx. I have *reams* of technical data to support that conclusion.

I know that the EU is directing its attention to diesel emissions (NOx in particular - http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2013/jan/27/diesel-engine-fumes-worse-petrol) but it appears more of a case of trying to justify higher taxes on diesel vehicles/fuel. Unless these European cities are having a problem with high ambient NO2 levels (NO2 is a component of NOx), the AQ problem is more likely to be caused by NMOG emissions from petrol (see http://www.greencarcongress.com/2013/04/vocs-20130419.html). NOx emissions are being addressed with Euro 6 anyway.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

^Thanks, very helpful. While I've got your attention, one other question: I'm trying to find emissions data on the N26 engine which is the green variant of the N20 (328i) that's sold in CA, MA, etc. Do you have anything on that?


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

stevehecht said:


> ^Thanks, very helpful. While I've got your attention, one other question: I'm trying to find emissions data on the N26 engine which is the green variant of the N20 (328i) that's sold in CA, MA, etc. Do you have anything on that?


There is a PZEV-certified version of the 328i. The official cert sheet is available at http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080352r1_2d0_pz.pdf. Is this the green variant of the 328i that you were looking for?

This actually serves to highlight a very significant loophole in the Tier 2/LEV II regulations IMHO. The exhaust NMOG limit for PZEV (and SULEV) certification is 0.010 grams/mile. However, the limit for "running loss" evaporative VOC emissions is 0.05 grams/mile (i.e., 5 times higher than the exhaust limit). In the case of the PZEV-certified 328i, the exhaust NMOG is reported as 0.007 grams/mile, but the "running loss" evap emissions (VOC) are reported at 0.01 g/mi (well below the limit, but still higher than the exhaust levels), meaning that the 328i is effectively emitting 0.017 g/mi gas-phase organic compounds. And this doesn't even take into account the other evaporative VOC emissions during refueling (ORVR) and while the vehicle is parked (2-day and 3-day "diurnal + hot soak").

There's no reason that I'm aware to suspect that evaporative VOC emissions are any less of a concern from an air quality perspective than exhaust organic compound emissions.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

WxmanCCM,

Please check this out: http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=34050&id=34155***tab2

Question: Why is the greenhouse emissions rating unchanged for the N26 SULEV while the smog rating is improved?

Edit: Sorry, the link doesn't seem to work. But you can go to fueleconomy.gov and put in the 328i and put in a SULEV state and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Steve,

The certified emissions only address non-GHG emissions (including ozone precursor ("smog-forming) emissions), so unless the fuel mileage changes between the PZEV and ULEV versions, the GHG emissions will not change.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Keepittrill said:


> Well, yeah. I'm just young and thankfully I don't have to worry about practicality right now. Obviously you guys have a lot more on your plates and a lot more to look at versus just performance when buying your car, which I didn't think of until now
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Sounds like you still don't understand most of the attraction of the deep. If I had to buy a car right now (Or more specifically in the very near future) Would be an M235i. However, what I really wish I could by would be an F30 335D. Or alternatively/M 50 D. Unfortunately those cars are not on the market in the US right now. So I guess I will be stuck with a really great gasser. However, it still can't compete with the roaw torque of the diesel, and the fact that diesel is simply more thermally efficient than petrol.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

wxmanCCM said:


> There is a PZEV-certified version of the 328i. The official cert sheet is available at http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080352r1_2d0_pz.pdf. Is this the green variant of the 328i that you were looking for?
> 
> This actually serves to highlight a very significant loophole in the Tier 2/LEV II regulations IMHO. The exhaust NMOG limit for PZEV (and SULEV) certification is 0.010 grams/mile. However, the limit for "running loss" evaporative VOC emissions is 0.05 grams/mile (i.e., 5 times higher than the exhaust limit). In the case of the PZEV-certified 328i, the exhaust NMOG is reported as 0.007 grams/mile, but the "running loss" evap emissions (VOC) are reported at 0.01 g/mi (well below the limit, but still higher than the exhaust levels), meaning that the 328i is effectively emitting 0.017 g/mi gas-phase organic compounds. And this doesn't even take into account the other evaporative VOC emissions during refueling (ORVR) and while the vehicle is parked (2-day and 3-day "diurnal + hot soak").
> 
> There's no reason that I'm aware to suspect that evaporative VOC emissions are any less of a concern from an air quality perspective than exhaust organic compound emissions.


Yes, that was the information I was looking for. I'm actively trying to decide between the 328i N26 and the 328d N47. I obtained the arb.ca.gov sheet for the 328d and was trying to compare the numbers between the two, but it's all a bit beyond me. Making the right choice environmentally is part of my overall decision. How would you compare the 328i PZEV/SULEV for its green credentials with the 328d N47 engine? Is one substantially better for the environment than the other?

Thanks for all your help. I'm sure I'm not the only one paying attention here.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

If my calculations are correct, here are the composite emissions (regulated) of each...


Emission.....................2014 328d…............2014 328i (PZEV)

NMOG+NOx..................0.044........................0.026
CO...............................0.05..........................0.6
PM...............................0.001........................Not reported


According to fueleconomy.gov, the GHG emissions are 279 grams/mile for the 328d and 323 grams/mile for the 328i.

So, based on the certified emissions, the 328i PZEV is slightly better from a "smog-forming" emission perspective and slightly worse from a GHG perspective.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Steve,

I have a web page that compares the well-to-wheels conventional ("smog-forming") emissions of the gasoline (1.8T - PZEV-certified) and diesel (TDI) versions of the 2014 VW Passat. The calculations and methodology are available at http://webpages.charter.net/lmarz/emissions2014.html if you are interested.

Here is a graphical representation of the results using EPA emission factors of the upstream emissions...










Since gasoline has much higher upstream emissions of VOC, a complete well-to-wheels analysis needs to be considered for a full environmental impact. The 328i and 328d likely have similar results.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

wxmanCCM said:


> If my calculations are correct, here are the composite emissions (regulated) of each...
> 
> Emission.....................2014 328d***8230;............2014 328i (PZEV)
> 
> ...


Thanks, very helpful. Looking at the numbers above and the TDi graph you've shown, the difference in CO emissions is huge between diesel and gas. But no one seems to make a big deal about CO in the atmosphere, so I guess it's not a GHG factor nor a smog factor. Do you pretty much discount the importance of the large differential?

Edit: I tend to give more weight to GHG emissions/CO2 levels/global warming than I do to smog emissions--at least in this country at this time. Global warming seems a much bigger threat right now than does smog, but I wonder what you think.If so, that would give an advantage to the 328d N47.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

CO is actually an ozone ("photochemical smog") precursor. It has the same ozone production pathway as VOC/NMOG, just that it's much less potent of an ozone precursor than VOC.

The main reason CO is a regulated pollutant is that it is acutely toxic in large enough concentrations (carbon monoxide poisoning happens with alarming frequency in enclosed spaces), and also slows mental processes and reaction times in lower concentrations.

Even though the difference in CO emissions appears large, the CO emissions are still relatively quite low (the regulated level of CO for SULEV/PZEV certification is 1.0 g/mi in the FTP). The 328d's CO emissions are effectively zero.

As far as GHG vs. conventional emissions, that's difficult to say. "Smog" is a short-term health issue mainly confined to metropolitan areas while AGW MAY BE a significant global societal issue in the future. I don't want to become embroiled in a AGW debate, but certainly it can't be dismissed IMHO.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

tonyspumoni said:


> I like the thread a lot. Why did I buy the 335d instead of the 335i? Call me loony but I was tired of doing my part to minimize my footprint driving a Prius (the car before the 335d). I reasoned that the most harmonious blend of power versus footprint was the 335d: Focus-like footprint but 335i-like performance. If I had to make a choice between the 328d and the 328i I would almost certainly make the same choice. Characterizing BMW buyers who consider MPG in their decisions as nuts is narrowminded.
> 
> There is another factor in the 328d versus Prius comparison that bears mentioning (sorry if I overlooked this) and that is the long term impact of remediating all the toxic metals in the battery. Grind up the 328, add water, let it sit for ten years, and you have a nice place to grow some dandylions. Not so with the Prius.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Plus, if you REALLY want to offset your carbon footprint, you can buy some carbon credits. Anyone for holiday gifts of carbon credits? Imagine the look on your friends/kids/spouse/etc. faces when they open their present this holiday season and see that you bought them... a carbon credit?!?!?!?! Whats a carbon credit? Think of the teachable moment that provides.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

Steve,

It may be of interest to you to note that the 328d technically meets the vehicle emission requirements of SULEV, even though it's "only" certified as ULEV...

2014 328d (Certified Emissions (FTP @ 120,000 miles) vs. SULEV Standard)

(Grams/Mile)

Emission.........................Cert....................SULEV Standard

NMHC&#8230;&#8230;........................0.008.....................0.010 (meets)
CO.................................0.1........................1.0 (meets by a wide margin)
NOx...............................0.01......................0.02 (meets)
NOx Hwy........................0.01......................0.03 (meets)
PM.................................0.001....................0.01 (meets by a wide margin)
NMHC+NOx (US06)&#8230;.......0.12.......................0.14 (meets)
NMHC+NOx (SC03)..........0.01......................0.20 (meets by a wide margin)
CO (US06)......................0.02......................8.0 (meets by a wide margin)
CO (SC03)......................0.02......................2.7 (meets by a wide margin)

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad/cert/pcldtmdv/2014/bmw_pc_a0080350_2d0_u2_diesel.pdf


----------

